# Was darf bei keiner Collectors Edition fehlen?



## Administrator (9. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (9. Dezember 2006)

[x] Das Spiel



sry ..musste sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2006)

Den Soundtrack find ich am wichtigsten.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (9. Dezember 2006)

Auf jeden Fall sollten die Käufer der Standardedition nicht bezüglich des Spielinhaltes benachteiligt werden, dass scheint der neueste "Trend" zu sein.


----------



## ananas45 (9. Dezember 2006)

[x] Bei Spielen mit weiblicher Hauptcharakter einen 1,71m großen, bei Spielen mit männlichen einen 2m großen Gummifigur. Sonst Poster.


----------



## Goddess (10. Dezember 2006)

In eine "gute" Collectors Edition gehört für mich auf jeden Fall ein Soundtrack-CD und eine "Making-Off" DVD. Eine Stoffkarte erachte ich auch als eher wichtig, da diese, gegen über den herkömmlichen "Postern" nicht ein knicken können und auch noch nach Jahren benutzbar sind. Kleine "Collectables" wie Münzen oder Ringe oder Anhänger sind immer schön aber nicht so wichtig für mich.


----------



## schnickname (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube die Verpackung wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn ich ein Spiel unbedingt haben muss will ich doch auch eine hübsche Verpackung dafür haben und nicht so ne 08/15 Schachtel. Wenn man nur ne langweilige Box bekommt, kann man sich das Spiel auch so besorgen. Was drin ist kommt ja auch aufs Spiel an. Außerdem müssen die Verpackungsdesigner ja auch von irgendwas leben


----------



## Boesor (12. Dezember 2006)

exklusive Inhalte wie z.B. Maps...


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2006)

[x] Ein hochwertiges, umfangreiches, schön gestaltetes Handbuch.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2006)

*ein halbwegs guter standort im laden...*


ich hab NWN2 bei karstadt gekauft. das war sogar in einer prospektwerbung, nur: wenn ich nicht genau nachfragt hätte und der mitarbeiter nicht auch so noch so nett gewesen wäre, einen weiteren zu fragen, weil er selber es nicht wußte, dann hätte ich nach 10min selbersuchen wohl gedacht "schon weg die 2-3 exemplare... dann geh ich halt wieder..."

und wo standen die je mind. 15 exemplare good + evil edition??? auf einem regal in 2,20m höhe, c.a. 6m entfernt vom nächsten PCgame und genau über KONSOLENZUBEHÖR !!! wer schaut denn bitte DA nach??? 


manchmal fragt man sich, ob es größere läden egal ist, ob die 600-1000€ mehr oder weniger umsatz machen und die nicht verkauften editions dann in nem jahr mit verlust raushauen müssen...


----------



## Jared (13. Dezember 2006)

SYSTEM am 09.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Hmm, also damit sich eine Ausgabe Collectors Edition nennen darf müssen _mindestes_ drei der Auswählbaren Boni entalten sein und zwar aus jeder der drei Kategorien:
1. besondere Verpackung (damits im Regal gut aussieht)
2. "Hardware", also Figuren Stoffposter, Münzen, Gimmicks oder sowas
3. "Software", also Making of, Soundtrack oder etwas aus der Kategorie

Ich persönlich würde bei eine CE auch noch mindestens einen Bonus aus der Kategorie "Inhalt" fordern, sprich Bonusmaps, Strategieguid, Extra-Charackter oder sowas.


----------



## DawnHellscream (13. Dezember 2006)

Jared am 13.12.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> sprich Bonusmaps, Strategieguid, Extra-Charackter oder sowas.




sowas fänd ich zum beispiel garnicht gut


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich find andere Gimmicks am coolsten,(hochwertige, kein plastikschrott) Schlüsselanhänger, plakate oder so...
als 2. würd ich making of DVD sagen. und als 3. Soundtrack. Kommt drauf an wie gut der Soundtrack ist, bei Halo zB würd ich als allererstes Soundtrack sagen. der war ja so extrem in 1 und 2. ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Dezember 2006)

SYSTEM am 09.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Was darf bei keiner Collectors Edition fehlen?


[x] Ein gedrucktes Handbuch - scheint ja mittlerweile der abolute Luxus geworden zu sein..

OT:
Bei CEs finde ich es ausserdem wichtig, dass das eigentliche Stück Software sich nicht von der Nicht-CE-Version unterschiedet und der Unterschied sich nur in zusätzlichen Dreingaben manifestiert. Soundtrack, Karten, Figuren, Poster, Schlüsselanhänger usw..
Ich möchte mich nämlich nicht wegen fehlender Features (oder nicht vorhandenen Software-Goodies) in Nicht-CE-Versionen dazu genötigt fühlen, zu teureren *Voll*versionen in Form einer CE greifen zu müssen.


----------



## Boesor (13. Dezember 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.12.2006 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei jedem Spiel bislang n Handbuch dabei gehabt, gibts auch welche ohne?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Dezember 2006)

Boesor am 13.12.2006 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 13.12.2006 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NWN2 zum Beispiel.


----------



## LordMephisto (13. Dezember 2006)

Boesor am 13.12.2006 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 13.12.2006 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube er meint eher ein richtiges schönes dickes Handbuch, mit Prägedruckcover usw und nicht son kleines Begleithäftchen wo nur das nötigste drinsteht. Ich erinnere mich an Handbücher, die fast schon ein eigenständiges Buch zum Spiel waren


----------



## Boesor (13. Dezember 2006)

LordMephisto am 13.12.2006 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.12.2006 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich sag mal je nach Spiel ist das auch sinnvoll, wobei z.B. in das handbuch zum neuen Civilization habe ich kaum nen Blick geworfen.
Früher gab es ja solchen Luxus wie Tutorials nicht, da war ein handbuch ja ein Muss.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Dezember 2006)

LordMephisto am 13.12.2006 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.12.2006 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Dezember 2006)

Boesor am 13.12.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 13.12.2006 23:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann schon sein, aber für mich gehört ein gutes, ausführliches Handbuch nunmal zu einem Spiel dazu. Andere wollen Poster, Soundtracks und anderen 5-Minuten-toll-find-Quatsch, ich will nur eine gedruckte, ausführliche Bedienungsanleitung, wie sie eigentlich überall dazu gehört (imo).


----------



## Boesor (13. Dezember 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.12.2006 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann schon sein, aber für mich gehört ein gutes, ausführliches Handbuch nunmal zu einem Spiel dazu. Andere wollen Poster, Soundtracks und anderen 5-Minuten-toll-find-Quatsch, ich will nur eine gedruckte, ausführliche Bedienungsanleitung, wie sie eigentlich überall dazu gehört (imo).



Nur wenn die hersteller sich viel Mühe (sprich Arbeit) mit nem Tutorial geben ist es ja klar das das Handbuch dann sehr dünn ausfällt, 
Ich persönlich mag  handbücher auch


----------



## firewalker2k (14. Dezember 2006)

schnickname am 12.12.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Verpackung wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn ich ein Spiel unbedingt haben muss will ich doch auch eine hübsche Verpackung dafür haben und nicht so ne 08/15 Schachtel. Wenn man nur ne langweilige Box bekommt, kann man sich das Spiel auch so besorgen. Was drin ist kommt ja auch aufs Spiel an. Außerdem müssen die Verpackungsdesigner ja auch von irgendwas leben



Richtig - man schaue sich z.B. nur mal die CE von Burning Crusade an. Die ist doch 100mal hässlicher als die Standardpackung ^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2006)

Boesor am 13.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn die hersteller sich viel Mühe (sprich Arbeit) mit nem Tutorial geben ist es ja klar das das Handbuch dann sehr dünn ausfällt,
> Ich persönlich mag  handbücher auch


es hängt vom game ab. bei vielen games ist in handbuch kaum nötig. da KÖNNTE man zwar alles mögliche reinschreiben, was auch im game per.. wie heißt das? wenn man kurz über einer stelle verharrt und dann halt so ein textfenster erscheint...  naja, DAS muss nun wirklicht nicht ins handbuch rein, auch wenn sich irgendwelche eigenschaften von zB waffen usw. leicht beim spielen auch nachsehen lassen.


aber zB bei NWN2 ist es schon blöd, dass die ganzen tabellen mit den regeln und attributwerten usw. der einzelnen klassen usw. nicht ausgedruckt vorliegen.

bei so was wie zB anno würde ein tech-tree ingame völlig reichen, da kann man auch einblenden, wofür das gebäude da ist, was es kostet usw, dafür braucht man kein handbuch. 


wieder was anderes wären beigefügte geschichten in druckform, zB hintergrundstory zu einem rollenspiel. MIR wär das wurscht, aber als bonus isses für viele sicher ne schönere sache als ein schlüsselanhänger...


----------



## Moejoe82 (18. Dezember 2006)

In eine CE gehören für mich (neben einem Handbuch) folgende Sachen:
- Soundtrack
- Artbook
- je nach Spiel (z.B. Rollenspiel) vielleicht noch eine Stoffkarte und Strategieguide, sind allerings auch nicht zwingend notwendig.

Das wichtigste ist aber das ich mir eine CE kaufen will weil mir das Spiel wirklich gefällt und nicht um eine Vollversion zu haben (gegen einige exklusive Multiplayermaps wäre ja nichts einzuwenden, aber den Singleplayercontent der Standartversionen zu beschneiden ist wirklich das letzte). Allerdings fällt mir jetzt auf anhieb auch keine Spiel ein in dem soetwas wirklich vorgekommen ist (habe in diesem Jahr aber auch nur Prey, Hitman und Tunguska für den PC gekauft und meine letzte CE liegt auch schon etwas länger zurück).


----------



## Alf1507 (20. Dezember 2006)

Also ich persönlich stehe sehr auf Making of DVD's. Ich schau mir die Dinger immer gerne an.


----------



## ChaosOrc (28. Dezember 2006)

Moejoe82 am 18.12.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> In eine CE gehören für mich (neben einem Handbuch) folgende Sachen:
> - Soundtrack
> - Artbook
> - je nach Spiel (z.B. Rollenspiel) vielleicht noch eine Stoffkarte und Strategieguide, sind allerings auch nicht zwingend notwendig.
> ...


ea... nfsc... ce hatte mehr autos und mehr strecken -.-

naja, aber bei der umfrage wär mehrfachauswahl gut gewesen^^ ich hab mal soundtrack angeklickt
für mich gehört dann noch rein (ausser soundtrack)
- Artbook
- Gimmick (hochwertige Stoffkarte / Anhänger..(ps: der g3 anhänger sieht cool aus  ))
- Handbuch wo auch n bisschen von der Geschichte etc was drinsteht... wie in Gw oder so^^


----------

